# Diseases, Injures & Cures Index



## elevan

We need the members help in creating an index of great threads for members to quickly access information on diseases, injuries and cures.

_I need volunteers for each animal category:_

Volunteers will search through BYH to find the best threads and articles (My Pages) to provide information to members in need.  If there's not a thread or article for a particular issue then they will create one.

*
Animal                                                Member working on project
Goat                                                  (elevan )
Sheep                                                 (SheepGirl )
Cattle                                                  (Redtailgal   /  Cricket )
Horses / Donkey / Mule                    
Llama / Alpaca
Pig 
Rabbit
LGD
*

Please note that all articles / threads / posts express the opinions / experiences of the author.  You should always check with your vet before beginning any course of treatment.

*Please PM me to volunteer (don't post here)*
_Please note that all comments to this thread will be moved / deleted._

If you want to provide assistance to a member who is already working on an index please PM them directly.

Once we have volunteers helping then they'll post to this thread their specified index and help keep it updated.  This will be a large undertaking and we need the community support to make this work. I'll update this post once categories are started.



Please PM me to volunteer or with questions about this project.


----------



## elevan

*Goat  - Diseases, Injuries & Cures*

_Please note that this index is a work in progress ~ If you know of a good thread or article that should be listed please send me a PM_

Please note that all articles / threads / posts express the opinions / experiences of the author.  You should always check with your vet before beginning any course of treatment.

*Goat Vital Statistics*



> *Digestive / Urinary Related*


Scouring / Diarrhea - Now what do I do? (Thread)
Scours / Diarrhea (Thread)
E-Coli / Bacterial Scours
Bloat (Thread)
Urinary Calculi Information (Thread)
Urinary Calculi - An intense treatment thread (Thread)
Tube Feeding



> *Reproductive / Kidding Related*


Pulling a Kid (Thread)
Navel Ill (Thread)
Mastitis (Thread)
Chlamydia (Thread)



> *Injury Related*


Wound Ointment (Article)
Cracked Horn (Thread)
Broken Leg (Thread)
Eye Injury (Thread)



> *Respiratory Related*


Coughing (Thread)
Lungworm (Article)
Snotty Nose (Thread)



> *Parasite / Worm Related*


Basic Health Considerations (Article)
Internal Parasite Management (Article with link to Thread)
Fecal Slide Pics (Thread)
Tapeworms (Thread)
Whipworms (Thread)
Meningeal Worms (Thread)
Coccidia Prevention & Treatment (Thread)
Coccidia (Article)
Lice (Article)



> *Nutrition Related*


Anemia (Thread)
Anemia "Saving an anemic goat" (Thread)
Copper & Selenium Toxicity / Deficiency (Article)
Using Copasure (Article)
Copper Bolusing (Thread)
Copper / Selenium (Thread)



> *Miscellaneous*


Venomous Snake Bite
CAE & CL (Thread)
Eye Infections / Pinkeye (Thread)
Neural Tube Defect (Thread)
Staph Infection (Thread)
Soremouth (Thread)
Melanoma *Graphic* (Thread)
Listeriosis (Thread)
Hoof Issues (Thread)


----------



## SheepGirl

*Sheep  - Diseases, Injuries & Cures*

_Please note that this index is a work in progress and is not complete. Also, all articles/threads/posts express the opinions/experiences of the author. You should always check with your vet before beginning any course of treatment._

*Reproductive-Related Issues*
Hermophridite (Pictures)
Lop-sided Udder (Thread)
Pregnancy Toxemia (Thread)
Udder in Open Ewe (Thread)

*Internal Parasites/Worms and External Parasites*
Bottle Jaw (Thread)
FAMACHA Discussion (Thread)
*Preventing* Fly Strike (Thread)
*Treating* Fly Strike (Thread/Post)
Internal Parasite Control (Thread)
Lice (Thread)
Parasite Management
Tapeworm (Thread)

*Digestive System Related Issues*
Choking (Thread)
Coccidiosis
Green Manure (Thread)
Non-pelleted Manure (Thread)

*Giving Medications via Injection and Drenching*
Giving Shots
How to Drench Thread
Vaccinating and Deworming (Thread)
Vaccinations (Thread)

*Other*
Aging Ruminants
Bumps/Abcesses (Thread)
Diseases - By Symptom and Stage of Production/Age (Article)
Dog Attack (Thread)
Dripping Urine (Thread)
Prolapse (Thread) - Rectal Prolapse (Thread)
Runny Nose (Thread) 
Scrapie (Thread)


----------



## redtailgal

*Cattle  - Diseases, Injuries & Cures*

_Please note that this index is a work in progress ~ If you know of a good thread or article that should be listed please send me a PM

Please note that all articles / threads / posts express the opinions / experiences of the author.  You should always check with your vet before beginning any course of treatment._

**This page is co-authored by Redtailgal , Cricket and Wildrosebeef 


*Calves:*
_Bottle raising_

Starter guide to bottle raising calves (educational page) 
Standard or accelerated mixing replacer ( thread) 
Calf wont suck (thread) 
Calf wont suck 2 (thread) 
Twin Calves (thread) 
Switching to grain (thread) 

_Respiratory:_

Breathing troubles (thread) 
Pneumonia (thread) 

Legs/Walking issues:

Club foot/contracted tendon (thread) 

_Scours_



_Banding/vaccinations/dehorning/castrating_

New bull calf questions?? Disbud? vaccine? casterate? (thread)
When to castrate (thread) 
Castration: when (thread)

*Injuries:* 

Large lump on jaw/treating an abcess (thread) 
Hoof injury (thread) 

*Disease:*

Pinkeye (thread) 
Foot rot (thread) 
Mastitis (thread)
Another mastitis thread (with pics) 
Shipping fever (thread) 
Warts (thread) 
Ringworm (thread) 
Wooden tongue (thread) 
Blackleg (thread) 
Bloat 

Parasites:
Coccidiosis (thread) 
Lice (thread) 


*Basic Cattle Info:*

Anatomy (thread)
Body condition scoring of Cattle (educational page)
Basic drug list (educational page) 

Breeding/calving

Heifer refuses baby (thread) 
Grafting calves (thread)
Vaginal/rectal prolapse with pics (thread)
Ketosis (thread)


----------



## elevan

*Pigs  - Diseases, Injuries & Cures*

_Please note that this index is a work in progress ~ If you know of a good thread or article that should be listed please send me a PM

Please note that all articles / threads / posts express the opinions / experiences of the author.  You should always check with your vet before beginning any course of treatment._

How to Manage Difficult Farrowings  (link)


----------



## elevan

We need someone who wants to volunteer to work on the following indexes:

Equine
Llama / alpaca
Rabbit 
LGD


Thanks!


----------

